# Which Private Medical College Is Best for Me?



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have 81.53% aggregate, and hoping to join a private medical college in Lahore. I am aiming for CMH and Shalamar. I think these two are probably the best in Lahore. Which one is better? I am have a non-army background, btw. What about fees, and other things? Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar is probably the best bet for you. You have good chances to get in as well. CMH takes their own entry test and, the merit fluctuates. Shalamar has the best campus, one of the best hospitals and the fact that they are renovating the entire hospital to meet international standards is great factor, they have the best faculty in private sector, right now, far better than CMH. If you want an army touch, Shalamar has Fauji Foundation Hospital attached to it as well, which is an army welfare trust hospital. There are a lot of events happening every now and then.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Are you in Shalamar? Can you tell me about your experience, how is it so far? And did you do O/A Levels or FSC/Matric? How are the teachers to the students? Do they help? And most importantly how are the academics, because that one matters the most for me.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, I'm in Shalamar. The experience so far has been really good, Alhumdolilah. The faculty is easily the best, you can compare them to any medical college in the country. It's a mix of KEMU, AKU & FJMC, faculty wise. The results are among the best Alhumdolilah, with toppers every year and best results in MBBS exams.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

I did FSc/Matric but, Shalamar has well balanced classes with Cambridge as well as HSSC students. The college doesn't compromise on education of students at all. They take feedback of teaching every 3 months from students and, if any teacher is found deficient in survey, inquiry is made and the teacher is either replaced, designated some other position or asked to improve in weekly teacher training sessions and in cases of severe issues, the teacher is asked to leave. There is a check and balance and, there is evaluation of teachers as well.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I'll apply to both CMH and Shalamar, but i'll probably opt for Shalamar. It suits me. And am I safe to assume that i'll get in Shalamar for sure? Because I heard that last merit closed at 79. It can't rise by 2.5 percent. Could it?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It was 80% last year, just the last few students were in late 79%'s, probably the last admissions. 

It will rise to around more than 80%, the faculty is predicting something around 80.5% on last admissions this year. But, your aggregate is safe enough to ensure admission, I'm sure.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you very much for all you help!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Anytime.


----------

